# USMB's Fourth annual Giftmas gift exhange hosted by Belle



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

I've posted this thread in various forums through the years, but this is the first year I've posted it in the Lounge.
Ya'll know what to do. To get ya'll rolling.....

​











Ha! Pogo  Beatcha'!


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

And please don't make me @ everyone


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

*Previous years*

*third-annual-christmas-gift-thread-2013*
*annual-christmas-gift-thread-2012*
*christmas-gifts-for-members*​


----------



## Valerie (Nov 27, 2014)

someone's a little bit anxious for Christmas!  is this thread sponsored by walmart...?


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

Valerie said:


> someone's a little bit anxious for Christmas!  is this thread sponsored by walmart...?



Short giftmas season, ms smarty pants!

Sponsored by 7-11 and CVS


----------



## Valerie (Nov 27, 2014)

here, this is all i can muster up today... a gift for the hostess..


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

Valerie said:


> here, this is all i can muster up today... a gift for the hostess..




hmmmmmm....lol


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Mr. H.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 29, 2014)

MeBelle60


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Mr. H.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2014)

Cyber gifts or real ones? If it is real ones...oh HAYELL no do I want anyone knowing my address, lol. A couple of folks here hate me. Just a couple. A scant few, mind you.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Cyber gifts or real ones? If it is real ones...oh HAYELL no do I want anyone knowing my address, lol. A couple of folks here hate me. Just a couple. A scant few, mind you.



Cyber gifts Gracie  - You've done this before.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Cyber gifts or real ones? If it is real ones...oh HAYELL no do I want anyone knowing my address, lol. A couple of folks here hate me. Just a couple. A scant few, mind you.
> ...


I have? I'm older. Feeble minded at times. I don't remember. Well..maybe I do? Didn't I post some pics of opals for bones and a few others? Was that xmas prezzies? If so..then never mind. I think I do remember, lol.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You got it girl!
Post #3 has links to the previous years,  I'm reading the first year...some funny stuff!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2014)

Hmm. I gotta think of prezzies. Good thing I have about 25 days to do it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> I've posted this thread in various forums through the years, but this is the first year I've posted it in the Lounge.
> Ya'll know what to do. To get ya'll rolling.....
> 
> ​
> ...




Okay okay... I mean it's only November, not rilly thinking yet....

Here, for Mad_Cabbie:


----------



## R.D. (Nov 30, 2014)

A fan for  Dottie


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 30, 2014)

For all our Dem posters upset about the elections and the failure of Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Rat in the Hat


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> A fan for  Dottie


Dot Com


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Pogo


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 1, 2014)

For Statist.....
A British Holiday treat......and a preparation suggestion sure to delight!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

HenryBHough  and gallantwarrior


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

aaronleland   for under the desk


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 1, 2014)

MeBelle60

For at the desk.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

jillian Hope you like almonds


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think many are in the gift giving mood. Too busy doing other stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2014)

In fact, that is the prezzie for the entire board.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> MeBelle60
> 
> For at the desk.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't think many are in the gift giving mood. Too busy doing other stuff.



It's still early Gracie


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 1, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60
> ...



It's to keep me under there. Get your mind out of the gutter, young lady.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2014)

There was only one poster I ever crawled under a cyber desk with..cyberly of course. Unfortunately...he passed away a few years ago. 

So seeing that gift for aaron made me think of my sweety, now gone. I miss him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 3, 2014)

MeBelle60 

You need something festive to wear while handing out all the presents:


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 4, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60
> 
> You need something festive to wear while handing out all the presents:



Will need a new pair of shoes too!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen
I'm so sick of that yellow rag you've been sporting. This one is strapless...<clears throat>


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 5, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60
> ...



Here ya go, MeBelle60 :


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> MeBelle60



 Mr. H.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

boedicca


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

For all the ladies...this one's too young for me...but


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

It's getting chilly guys!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

Ugliest Christmas sweater???  This one can always be regifted Valerie


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's getting chilly guys!
> 
> View attachment 34895



Eh -- I still like the traditional method.  I'm very conservative that way.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE  Zombie Apocalypse Jeep


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Marianne


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

For MeBelle:







The Dressing Room, NYC

It’s hard not to love a spot that combines our two favorite pastimes—drinking and shopping—and that’s exactly what this Lower East Side bar-boutique does. 

On the street level of the two-floor emporium (which stays open late to encourage boozing and browsing), you’ll find a co-op boutique for emerging local designers. Among the brief but varied collection of men’s and women’s clothing, highlights include Alissa Chapman corset dresses ($245), Out of Print graphic tees ($28), and uniquely gorgeous Heather Benjamin agate rings ($175–$285). The top floor is where you’ll also find the charming dark oak bar, where a hip, young crowd orders bottled Brooklyn Lager ($5), wine by the glass ($8–$9) and specialty cocktails ($10–$12) such as the gin-and-OJ drink Sundress ($12), and takes in classic movies projected on the back wall of the bar’s cozy, pillow-laden nook. If you’d rather drop dough on designer duds than your bar tab, check out the basement level clothing exchange, which features a maze of secondhand and vintage pieces at seriously good prices. We recently uncovered an on-trend tie-front silk blouse ($16), recent-season Calypso shift dress ($22) and just-like-new Marc by Marc Jacobs striped tunic ($32).


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's getting chilly guys!
> 
> View attachment 34895



  Does it come in XL?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> WelfareQueen
> I'm so sick of that yellow rag you've been sporting. This one is strapless...<clears throat>
> View attachment 34715​


HaHa.  Maybe it should be a little longer Belle...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> I've posted this thread in various forums through the years, but this is the first year I've posted it in the Lounge.
> Ya'll know what to do. To get ya'll rolling.....
> 
> ​
> ...




Ok, MeBelle60  - how does this work? Is it like white elephant time or do we get to pick out a member to give him/her/it something?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting chilly guys!
> ...





So, "Willie" = thumb, right?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't think many are in the gift giving mood. Too busy doing other stuff.





I may have just the perfect gift for you, Gracie........


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted this thread in various forums through the years, but this is the first year I've posted it in the Lounge.
> ...


Pick as many members as you want to e-gift.
Can be silly or something you know a member would like irl.
Just have FUN!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


>


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Santa humor.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 17, 2014)

For Statistikhengst







and...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

For aaronleland 






and







and


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Guys!!!  Really???  

*snicker*


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

I forgot  I started this thread....geeeze.   Off to 7-11 and CVS I go.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Dante


----------



## Dante (Dec 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For aaronleland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bike seat ring!

or is it?


----------



## Dante (Dec 24, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Dante View attachment 35305



I'll get something up here today -- for you


----------



## NLT (Dec 24, 2014)

for MeBelle


----------



## NLT (Dec 24, 2014)

For Scat, because you know it is what he wants


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

Dante said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For aaronleland
> ...




Well, uhm, äääääähhh, depends on how thick your bike seat pole is.  

And I really don't want to know.... uhm, äääääh....


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Ummm, it's a freaking brake part for a bike....wth are you guys trying to do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





Uhm, err, uhm, there are also other uses for such a device. Uhm, errr..


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hmmm, please share with the class....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...





Uhmmmm, errr, äääh, gotta go....


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Fine.
When you get back I expect a detailed 500 word report...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...




Yes, Ma'am. You plan to spank me if I don't????


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Not sure if you consider spanking a punishment      hissssssssssss  lol


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 25, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Shit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


Nix gewagt,  nix gewonnen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes we know you are a German whore.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 25, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



499 words to go...


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


Gut so. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You WANT a spanking!   lol


----------

